# Hi carbon steel?



## Fsyxxx (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi carbon steel? So I've got a question for you knife guys. I just bought a CB wheel and your not supposed to use it for high carbon steel. So is o1 high carbon? I've made a lot of tools out of it and want to make sure I can sharpen them without messing up my new wheel.


----------



## therichinc (Aug 25, 2015)

0.90% C, 1.0–1.4% Mn, 0.50% Cr, 0.50% W This is the Makeup of O1. Hope this helps


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 25, 2015)

Greg - It is considered a high carbon steel - not stainless. It is actually tougher than most high carbon steels, Anything over .75% carbon is generally considered very high carbon steel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 25, 2015)

What is a CB Wheel?


----------



## Dennis Ford (Aug 25, 2015)

If the wheel is a CBN wheel; you are not supposed to grind soft steel, carbon steel is OK to grind IF it has been hardened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Aug 25, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Greg - It is considered a high carbon steel - not stainless. It is actually tougher than most high carbon steels, Anything over .75% carbon is generally considered very high carbon steel.


Thanks!


----------



## Fsyxxx (Aug 25, 2015)

Dennis Ford said:


> If the wheel is a CBN wheel; you are not supposed to grind soft steel, carbon steel is OK to grind IF it has been hardened.


Good to know!


----------



## Fsyxxx (Aug 25, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> What is a CB Wheel?


Think spell correct gremlin got me. Cbn wheel...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

